# Grass Fishing the Flats 1.... (VIDEO)



## Rich.FlyFishJaX (Sep 5, 2009)

I wanted to share a video that I just finished to give you an idea of what some of the fishing is like here in NE Florida.This part 1 of more to come. Hope you enjoy! 

http://youtu.be/HGqKscXJcyw


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice video rich was that from this months tides?


----------



## Rich.FlyFishJaX (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Jamie and yes it was. We just need you send down some of those Georgia big boys!


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

That was very cool. Looking forward to the others.

Steve


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

I've seen them for the last few months but everytime the weather got to me before I can get a fish we got some big tides next week maybe the weather will hold off


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Enjoyed the Video. Would like to see more.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmmm...this area looks strangely familiar


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

oh and that was a cool video


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

Great video. Keep them coming.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice Capt. Rich...Good job!


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

That's a beautiful place to fish! Reminds me of a spot just South of me.


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

I sure do miss NE Florida. Im keeping the snook busy down here for now though. Nice video!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome video Rich!


----------

